# the story tanker after the fight with terrorists



## diman (Sep 9, 2013)

The story begins with 3.51
[video=youtube;bZp5lakfooI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZp5lakfooI&list=PL45D3184A79834732&feature=player_detailpage#t=231[/video]


----------

